# F11 Mosconi Gladen sound upgrade from stereo



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Very dull standard stereo system as we know.

So we upgraded the front speakers with Gladen 201, added original tweeters grills, updated rear speakers with Gladen MC100 speakers.
Added 1 x Mosconi 120.4, class AB, 4 channels amplifier to drive each corner and a Gladen 125.2, 2 channels, to drive the under seat woofers.

Those amps are far superior to the JL Audio 600/6 and other class D ones I see to often used in BMW audio builds, that includes TOP HIFI amps from factory which are class D too. The difference in terms of clarity and details is night and day.
You discover sounds and instruments you can not hear with class D amps.

Finally the car was coded to HIFI to flatten the EQ curve

The kits









The car

























Doing the doors

















Headliner speakers









Fuse for the battery - 4GA, 80 amps.









Doors back together, tweeter grills about to be installed









Under sear woofers









Running 4 channels loom from the radio. Keep in mind the car has no amp from factory.









New Gladen MC100 in place









Doing the amps now









Amps done.

























Car coded to HIFI









Thanks for looking


----------



## BMWx5forfun (Dec 11, 2014)

Fooljam, 

Great choice of speakers and amps. I just purchased the same Gladen speakers and was thinking of going the same route on amps since I have the Mosconi 120.2 left over from my Mini GP audio system. I noticed that you did not amplify the center channel or utilize a DSP. Could you share your thoughts on why? I have heard 2 schools of thought on the center channel with some saying to roll it off to the fronts and others wanting to include it. Of course, all audio shops want to install a DSP which raises the cost another $800-$1000 if done correctly. I planned on installing the speakers first utilizing the factory amps and then going from there. Any feedback you could provide on the center channel and the EQ are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

BMWx5forfun said:


> Fooljam,
> 
> Great choice of speakers and amps. I just purchased the same Gladen speakers and was thinking of going the same route on amps since I have the Mosconi 120.2 left over from my Mini GP audio system. I noticed that you did not amplify the center channel or utilize a DSP. Could you share your thoughts on why? I have heard 2 schools of thought on the center channel with some saying to roll it off to the fronts and others wanting to include it. Of course, all audio shops want to install a DSP which raises the cost another $800-$1000 if done correctly. I planned on installing the speakers first utilizing the factory amps and then going from there. Any feedback you could provide on the center channel and the EQ are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Adding a central speaker would add to the front stage and would have required an additional channel. Combined with time domain/processor it would sound even better but so far this is what we settled in with the owner. The difference being night and day compared to stock, maybe at some stage later he would want to upgrade to get this done.

Cheers


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Fooljam said:


> Very dull standard stereo system as we know.
> 
> So we upgraded the front speakers with Gladen 201, added original tweeters grills, updated rear speakers with Gladen MC100 speakers.
> Added 1 x Mosconi 120.4, class AB, 4 channels amplifier to drive each corner and a Gladen 125.2, 2 channels, to drive the under seat woofers.
> ...


I think the reason why people as well as much self went with a JL AUdio amp was having a single amp to run the whole system. I don't need a lot of power these days as I no longer compet, but having a clean install in what I want, and having a single amp out of the way for me if the way to go.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Eagle11 said:


> I think the reason why people as well as much self went with a JL AUdio amp was having a single amp to run the whole system. I don't need a lot of power these days as I no longer compet, but having a clean install in what I want, and having a single amp out of the way for me if the way to go.


I understand the attraction of the 600/6, single amp, small factor, simpler install. But you are losing big time on sound quality.
Personally I bought a 250 USD Soundstream STL 6, 6 channels last year to test out this brand as I never heard about them before. And oh boy it sounds definitely better than a JL Audio 600/6. I have instruments and vocie details that the JL 600/6 could not produce (I had 600/6 initially in my car). A much better sounding experience than those class D. 
Once you hear the difference there is no going back.

Fitting 2 amps is not really a problem either. Just daisy chain. Especially the 2 channels amp that I have here, it runs off 30 amps, it is a small factor. No need for extra big wires and all.

My 2 cents


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Fooljam said:


> I understand the attraction of the 600/6, single amp, small factor, simpler install. But you are losing big time on sound quality.
> Personally I bought a 250 USD Soundstream STL 6, 6 channels last year to test out this brand as I never heard about them before. And oh boy it sounds definitely better than a JL Audio 600/6. I have instruments and vocie details that the JL 600/6 could not produce (I had 600/6 initially in my car). A much better sounding experience than those class D.
> Once you hear the difference there is no going back.
> 
> ...


Soundstream was at one time a AMP that was used in many competitive cars in soundoff, but not these days.

BTW, if you aren't dyna matting the crap out of a car, then doesn't matter what amp you are using SQ wont be there. As I wrote, single amp makes for a far easier install and take apart (when selling the car)


----------



## Bill_Smith (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 2013 520i, standard stereo no amp.
I bought DLS UP4 speakers for the front doors and thought about earthquake subs for the under seat woofers, and running a sub off the 5th channel
The thing is I don't want to cut the wires. So what did you use for the harness from the head unit to the Amp?
I have a power acoustik RZD2500 with high level inputs so I thought skip the line input device.
I'd really appreciate your thoughts

Regards,


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill_Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2013 520i, standard stereo no amp.
> I bought DLS UP4 speakers for the front doors and thought about earthquake subs for the under seat woofers, and running a sub off the 5th channel
> ...


I never cut OEM radio plugs. I use SOT plugs and in this instance I used the Gladen 4 channels plug which gives you RCA plugs etc.

SOT plug like this if you want to run your own wires, which I use when doing OEM Logic7 amp retrofits for example


----------



## kennethnoel (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi mate if you use theGladen 4 channels plug do you connect one end to the radio and the other to the harness in the car??


----------



## gtaphile (Jan 26, 2015)

*Mosconi Class D versus AB*



Fooljam said:


> I understand the attraction of the 600/6, single amp, small factor, simpler install. But you are losing big time on sound quality.
> Personally I bought a 250 USD Soundstream STL 6, 6 channels last year to test out this brand as I never heard about them before. And oh boy it sounds definitely better than a JL Audio 600/6. I have instruments and vocie details that the JL 600/6 could not produce (I had 600/6 initially in my car). A much better sounding experience than those class D.
> Once you hear the difference there is no going back.
> 
> ...


I just purchased a D2 100.4 DSP and D2 150.2 to run 4 focal pC 100's and the stock subs in a 2014 M35i with the base stereo. Bought for small size and much better sound but have not installed yet.

Are you suggesting that the Class AB Mosconi are much better than the new D2 line?

Just wondering as the AB line is still small by most standards.

Gary


----------

